# Online einkaufen bei Medimax?



## resu223 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

wollten uns heut mal das Online Angebot von Medimax anschauen um eventuell auch mal was bestellen zu können.
Leider kommt man nirgendwo hin auf der Webseite wo dies möglich wäre wie z.B. bei Mediamarkt.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung von euch wie das funktioniert?
Haben schon den Omnis Web Client installiert um  in den Online Shop zu kommen, nur will er dort jedesmal ne User ID und Kennwort, nur kann man sich nirgends auf Der Medimax Webseite registrieren.
Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe

Grüße resu223


----------



## XT1024 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*

Ob das einfach kein onlineshop ist? 

Oder ich bin auch blind...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*

Jo, ich sehe da bei ein paar probeweise ausgesuchten Produkten noch nicht mal Preise, so als ob das "Filialsache" wäre.


----------



## resu223 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*

ja aber es gibt ein plugin mit dem man angeblich zugriff hat auf den online shop(omnis web client) nur wollen sie da eine Id mit passwort.
Könnten sie gerne haben nur wo registriert man sich?
auf der webseite gibt es keine möglichkeit sich zu registrieren.
sorry für die grammatik etc. um die zeit nicht mehr realisierbar


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*

Lass die Finger von MediMax,

die standen kurz vor der Pleite, ich habe für die die Server und Clients bei der IT Abteilung von EP eingerichtet.
Zugriff auf die Datenbank (Warensystem)bekommste nur als Mitarbeiter. Und die Billigsten sind die auch nicht, 
selbst beim Ausverkauf der Filiale hier in D´dorf bekamste die Sachen woanders Billiger. 
Du bezahlst eh in der Filiale die du aussuchst. Einen Online-Shop wie Du ihn meinst haben die nicht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> ...die standen kurz vor der Pleite, ich habe für die die Server und Clients bei der IT Abteilung von EP eingerichtet...


 
Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen deinen IT-Künsten und der Fast-Pleite von Medimax?


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*

Hier in meinem Wohnort hat die ansässige Filliale auch vor kurzem geschlossen. War ca. zwei Wochen bevor hier der Media Markt auf gemacht hat.
Ich find´s schade das der zugemacht hat. Man konnte immer so schön handeln. Teilweise bis zu 40%. 
Und wenn das in jeder Filliale so war, wundert mich auch nich, das die fast Pleite gegangen sind.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*

Also, ich vermute mal, dass der "Shop"-Zugang für die HÄNDLER gedacht sind, damit die beim Mutterkonzern ihre Waren bestellen können ^^ 


Wäre ja überaus dämlich, wenn die einen online-Shop für jedermann einrichten, den nicht jeder Idiot bedienen kann


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*

Ist doch bei  Saturn und MM genauso, die haben eine sau schlechte suche


----------



## resu223 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*

Auf jeden Fall danke für eure Antworten hat uns weitergeholfen  

mfg resu223


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Online einkaufen bei Medimax????*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist doch bei Saturn und MM genauso, die haben eine sau schlechte suche



naja, da hast Du aber bei jedem Produkt nen Preis und einen Button "in den Warenkorb", und du hast rechts oben "Login" und "Registrierung" - bei medimax aber nix davon... nur bei manchen Produkten nen Preis. Und wenn Du einen Markt auswählst, wird noch ein Ansprechpartner aus dem jeweiligen Shop angezeigt.


----------



## hilferhilfer (8. Oktober 2013)

ich denke heir kannst Du alle Links für MediMax usw. finden: *www.medimax24.de*

LG
Shah


----------



## blautemple (8. Oktober 2013)

Und für den Post hast du dich jetzt angemeldet


----------

